# Portrait Photographer wanted



## John Lambert (Jun 21, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## zedin (Jun 21, 2005)

You might try contacting local colleges and universities around you and letting photography professors know.  They would probably be your best resource for finding a student or someone willing to do it for not much espeically if they can use it for a school assignment or what not.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jun 22, 2005)

if you're luck, you might even be able to find a student willing to do it for free.


----------



## John Lambert (Jun 22, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## ferny (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll go with what zedin has said. Go to the nearest place to you who teach photogaphy and talk to the teachers. Just make clear that your intentions are honest. You don't want to come over as a dirty man who gets kicks from young girls seeing him naked, do you? :mrgreen:
They may even invinte you in as a tool for a lesson. But they may insist on running background checks and the like. They tend to here. But that's not a problem, just takes a few weeks.


----------



## John Lambert (Jun 22, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## John Lambert (Jun 24, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 24, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea if you stay away from students.  Try the the local camera clubs if you can't afford a photographer.


----------



## John Lambert (Jun 24, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 7, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## sfaust (Jul 9, 2005)

John,

If you were 6 hours closer, I'd shoot you. I've done some artistic nudes (male and female) commercially. I am surprised you haven't had someone step up to the plate.

Stephen


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 12, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 15, 2005)

It's not really _that_ much of a surprise. Some photographers are uncomfortable or inexperienced at shooting nudes while others spend a lifetime trying to get someone to model nude for them. Good luck in your search.


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 15, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jul 16, 2005)

John , i don't want to be rude or tactless, and I'm definatly not trying to stereo type you. you should however think about this. Maybe the internet is not the best place to try and find a photog to do a nude study.

look at it from my point of view.  I see someone posting on a forum as a Noob , lookin for a photog to picture him NUDE.  I don't know this guy from a bar of soap. I can not figure out why someone whould want nude pics of themselves. (I'm sure there are valid reasons, just can se them for myself).

with all th kinds of wierdo's on the net sometimes , I'm not gonna take the bait. In fact I saw you post firts time , and ignored it for the simple reason that i didnt trust the circumstances.

I think that you would be better of trying to do this through a camera club or varsity. At least there people will have some sort of safety and sifting network for themselves.

Please understand that i'm not trying to lable you , or be judgmental, or anything of that sort. I'm trying to give you an idea of how other people (me included) might react to a post like yours.


Hanno


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 16, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 16, 2005)

Opinions and feelings on nude photos are all over the spectrum. Not everyone wanting nude shots is a perve - male or female and I totally understand your wanting to have them taken. I wanted some semi nude photos of myself a couple of years ago and paid a local photographer a ton of money to have them done. It was worth every penny since I can't help but smile everytime I see them. She had written a book that I came across in Barnes & Noble and lucky enough, she was local to me.  I have shot several females, nude or nearly nude, and money aside, the best reward for doing those jobs is the look on their faces when they see how beautiful they really are. I have yet to have the opportunity to shoot a male nude but will take the opportunity when it comes up. If you find yourself in the LA area, shoot me a PM. I'd shoot your photos - no problem. Keep trying. You'll find someone to shoot those shots eventually.


----------



## df3photo (Jul 16, 2005)

I would be interested, if you where alittle closser to me (or vise versa) Im located in Erie, PA and will travel to the Pittsburgh, pa or Columbus, OH areas but im not formillular with the philly area, plus it takes forever to get there...
www.df3photo.com


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 16, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 23, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2005)

John, perhaps there was a misunderstanding about the purpose of this forum. This a place for photographers to share their work and improve their skill. There isn't a section for photography requests such as yours. I am a professional portrait photographer in New England and am not close enough to do a shoot. Have you tried calling any of the photographers in your area? Or, have you thought about doing a self portrait?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2005)

ThatCameraThingy said:
			
		

> Please understand that i'm not trying to lable you , or be judgmental, or anything of that sort.




Alright then.... I will.  You are way too on top of this site for me to comfortable, especially since you initiallly sought out female students.  I can see what you're trying to do here.  You can't convince me otherwise.  Give it up.

Pete Christie


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 27, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.ppawebapps.com/findv3.as...ountry=&specialty=A&hits=9999&sort=N&nameid=0


----------



## John Lambert (Jul 28, 2005)

Deleted by author.


----------

